# [SOLVED] wireless button dose not work



## JFLmongoose (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok I was having massice problems with my computer (not this one) and so i finally said forget it and wiped everything, used a recovery cd, and reinstalled windows completely. so i boot it up everything looks gravy and brand new so im happy i finally got my computer back. so i go to the push the wireless button so i could connect to the internet and it dont work. ur supposed to push it and then bam it turns on the adpadter. well now the button wont work so i through my computer because after 3 months i still cant use the mutha f*cker. so i got back on this piece of **** computer (not the one that isnt working) and im pretty sure im missing a driver for that button but how the hell im i supposed to install that driver when i cant even get on the internet, can someone help before i thro this computer through the f-in wall?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: wireless button dose not work*

Hi JFL,
Calm down and we will get it working.
First can you supply me with the make, model, P/N or service Tag # of this computer (the one thats not working). Then go to your device manager and list all the devices that are marked in yellow or red exclamation points. You may have more than the wireless driver missing.
Does this PC have a working onboard NIC Card that you can hardwire to get on the internet?
If not let me know so we can determine how you can get these drivers installed on your computer. You may have to go to the site on another computer and download the drivers and save them to a disk or a flash drive to get them installed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JFLmongoose (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: wireless button dose not work*

Ok it is a Compaq Presario V5000 p/n RG325UA#ABA, I dont have ne other network device instaled on just the internal one that came with the computer so there is no way i can get onto the internet because the button turns it on and the button is not responding i checked the device manager and i have no alerts everything looks fine


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: wireless button dose not work*

Here is a link for your Drivers
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3243058&lang=en
There are 2 network drivers. One is for your wireless and the other is for you onboard LAN.
Download to a flash drive or burn to CD and try to install them.
It is strange you have no errors in you device manager. Be sure your LAN is enabled in your BIOS. Check the device manager again and tell me what it says under network adapters. Also
could you please run EVEREST on my link below and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JFLmongoose (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: wireless button dose not work*

Lan was disabled in bios i didnt even need the drivers i just changed it from disabled to enabled thanks for your helo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: wireless button dose not work*

Glad you are all set. If you need anymore help please let us know
Thanks,
Bill


----------

